# Error while uninstalling office 2007 from add remove programs - XP



## jagdeep_s (Sep 9, 2007)

Kindly Help ...

i have office 2007 listed in add remove programs & when i try to uninstall it it gives the error message : The product installation has been corrupted . Run steup again from the Cd,DVD, or other original installation source. I tried to install it using the CD & giver error : Error encountered during the setup.

Actions tried: 
windows installer clean up utility 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928218/en-us

Please help as i dont want to reinstall the operating system.


----------



## keerbear412 (Sep 14, 2007)

Try Ccleaner http://www.ccleaner.com/ run the cleaner and then the issues and restart the pc, then try to uninstall it. you could also (if ccleaner doesn't work) run chkdsk /c :
start>run> "chkdsk (space) /c" without the " " marks and the (space) obviously. and see if you can uninstall it then.... good luck....


----------



## jagdeep_s (Sep 9, 2007)

keerbear412 said:


> Try Ccleaner http://www.ccleaner.com/ run the cleaner and then the issues and restart the pc, then try to uninstall it. you could also (if ccleaner doesn't work) run chkdsk /c :
> start>run> "chkdsk (space) /c" without the " " marks and the (space) obviously. and see if you can uninstall it then.... good luck....


Thanks for the reply ...Well ..I tried both the steps, ccleaner & chkdsk /c ..No go...Anything else i can try to remove it ?


----------



## donutlord (Sep 6, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Personally, I used a registry cleaner to trash orphan entries back in the day, but I'd recommend you try the MS way first.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Check out http://www.officearticles.com/misc/remove_microsoft_office_from_your_pc.htm

Generally you can just run setup again (from the CD usually) and it will give an option to Install, Repair, Remove.

HTH


----------

